# Betta



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

I love his name! 

I don't think bottom matters, but I like it when they have a lot of room. I know they don't NEED a huge tank b/c their labrynth breathers, but when they do they so love to swim back and forth across the tank. They're so pretty. We used to have fish.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the gravel you have in your bowl is perfectly fine =]]

we have one betta in our 30gallon tank ((They only bother other betta)) and he loves to float to the bottom then swim as fast as he can to the top of the tank xDD
we had to remove our molly because she was a picker...tore the bajesus out of the bettas tail the first night we had him >.<

haha I love the name!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> I think the gravel you have in your bowl is perfectly fine =]]
> 
> we have one betta in our 30gallon tank ((They only bother other betta)) and he loves to float to the bottom then swim as fast as he can to the top of the tank xDD
> we had to remove our molly because she was a picker...tore the bajesus out of the bettas tail the first night we had him >.<
> ...


OMG, the fish drama! It drove me CRAZY trying to identify and then discipline the bullying fish. LOL. Not that I was really successful at it. And you're right, it was usually not the beta. 

Have you ever held a mirror up to yours? :flute:


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> OMG, the fish drama! It drove me CRAZY trying to identify and then discipline the bullying fish. LOL. Not that I was really successful at it. And you're right, it was usually not the beta.
> 
> Have you ever held a mirror up to yours? :flute:


my significant other sat up all night watching them to find out it was the molly xD
we thought it might have been the angels...they get picky with new fish v.v; and HATE other angel fish

we haven't held a mirror up, should we?


----------



## Raiko (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah hes a goofball, he puffs up and then backs away when I put a mirror up to him. Hes got a HUGE tail for a crowntail though, my friend has a red crowntail and its ttiny compared to Dreads.

He knows that I am the one that feeds him already, when I come over to the bowl he swims over to me and waits for me to drop some bloodworms in there. He takes them outta my hand.

The petsmart cups are sooo tiny :\ Im glad hes in a nice big bowl now. I went to petco and their cups are way bigger, 5 inches across and about 6 deep. Their bettas are active and very vibrant. If you gotta buy one from a pet store get it from petco, they aslo feed them frozen brine shrimp along with the normal fish flakes.

Or at least the one here does


----------

